# Firmware Build 2018.16.1 cbe3dea (5/2/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

New Firmware build

2018.16.1 cbe3dea

reported on TeslaFi installed on Model 3 on 5/2/18.

Keep an eye open for any changes.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> New Firmware build
> 
> 2018.16.1 cbe3dea
> 
> ...


Good timing - I like the rush of waiting for the next update


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I received it today...but I only managed about 30 miles on the odometer before I installed the next version. There's no new release notes.


----------



## Kcharwood (Sep 24, 2017)

16.1 on car.

Nothing new in the release notes.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This is another unified S3X build. Installations also reported on Model S - no AP and AP1 vehicles.


----------



## Brentt (Apr 23, 2016)

This is what came with my car on delivery. I have about 1500 miles and So far it’s been very stable with the exception of the rear view camera going black occasionally.


----------

